# Market Stall



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi All.

Just wondering if anyone has any info about how to find out about having a market stall.
Are there limitations on what your allowed to sell? i.e food related produce.
Are there any farmers markets around costa del sol?
Any websites that exist on this subject?

Cheers very much

D


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, to all the questions. Search a recent thread for all the answers.....and good luck! 

Farmers' Markets that I know of include Velez-Málaga, Coín, Mollina (I understand Iznájar is closed)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

theres a "car boot" type market in La Trocha, Coin on sunday mornings, its mainly Brits, I dont know how you go about "pitching up" there tho. (how useful am I lol)

Jo xx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The farmer's market near Lake Vinuela, run by Brits and used mostly by Brits, has recently had all the food produce stalls closed by the Junta (we were told) because they didn't hole the correct licences for food production. A couple of the people who sold food there relied upon that income to pay their mortgage. This market had been running for some time without problems; so far the market in Competa has not had the same ruling imposed upon them but give it time....
We wondered if it had anything to do with local suppliers struggling in these tougher times and concerned that maybe the food sellers might be taking away business from them. We are investigating this with the people who run the market because they too are said to be devistated by the decision. Obviously the question now is, are the people who lost their stalls trying to obtain the relevant licences or is that just another beaurocratic step too far.... I should add that this news is about 8 weeks old and it may well be that everyone is now back with their stalls etc, but I wouldn't bet on it. Anyone else know?


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

thrax said:


> The farmer's market near Lake Vinuela, run by Brits and used mostly by Brits, has recently had all the food produce stalls closed by the Junta (we were told) because they didn't hole the correct licences for food production. A couple of the people who sold food there relied upon that income to pay their mortgage. This market had been running for some time without problems; so far the market in Competa has not had the same ruling imposed upon them but give it time....
> We wondered if it had anything to do with local suppliers struggling in these tougher times and concerned that maybe the food sellers might be taking away business from them. We are investigating this with the people who run the market because they too are said to be devistated by the decision. Obviously the question now is, are the people who lost their stalls trying to obtain the relevant licences or is that just another beaurocratic step too far.... I should add that this news is about 8 weeks old and it may well be that everyone is now back with their stalls etc, but I wouldn't bet on it. Anyone else know?


Cheers for that Thrax Lots of info there. I will take a drive up and ask around could you give me an idea of where it is? Also is that the market that is on a Tuesday?

Cheers Again

D


----------



## spanishstokey (Dec 8, 2008)

Believe that the market in Coin also had sanctions imposed with regards selling foodstuffs!

Regards


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Cheers for that Thrax Lots of info there. I will take a drive up and ask around could you give me an idea of where it is? Also is that the market that is on a Tuesday?
> 
> Cheers Again
> 
> D


Asking me for directions is a bit like asking Gordon Brown to make a promise he will keep. It is the market open on Tuesdays and you can roughly find it by taking the road from Velez-Malaga to Periana and taking a left where there is a restaurant on the corner... Sorry - I know how to get there when I'm driving but thats not much help to you. It is signposted but how well depends on the day...

If you learn anything post it here - thanks!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

From Torre del Mar motorway junction go inland towards Vélez-Málaga. With the town always on your right you will come to that junction on your l/h/s with the restaurant which is s/posted if I remember Aéropuerto de la Axarqúia and Jardines del Traphiche.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

thrax said:


> The farmer's market near Lake Vinuela, run by Brits and used mostly by Brits, has recently had all the food produce stalls closed by the Junta (we were told) because they didn't hole the correct licences for food production. A couple of the people who sold food there relied upon that income to pay their mortgage.


:blah::blah:


Have no sympathy, the law is the law, it must be adhered to. would these retailers do the same in the UK???

and maybe local retailers who are abiding by the law have complained but that is fully within their rights as law abiding citizens...


.


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

*hi*



DROOBY said:


> Cheers for that Thrax Lots of info there. I will take a drive up and ask around could you give me an idea of where it is? Also is that the market that is on a Tuesday?
> 
> Cheers Again
> 
> D


hi try el ancla pub on the road between torrox and nerja they have a mrket every week i think it is advertised in sol talk


----------

